# Galliani:"Vado a Madrid ma..."



## admin (24 Maggio 2015)

Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid. Se riporterò a casa un italiano? Touchè. Per il momento, le risorse economiche verranno messe a disposizione da Silvio Berlusconi".


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. *Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid*".


Stavolta il Gallo mi ha steso 

Comunque si è esposto tantissimo, se torna a mani vuote...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid".



*Queste le dichiarazioni di Galliani sulle risorse finanziarie per il mercato: "In attesa che si compia o non si compia tutto questo le risorse le metterà a disposizione Silvio Berlusconi". Sempre sul mercato: "Anche Monaco è di strada..."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2015)

Letteralmente scatenato, ha anche confermato che avrà molti soldi a disposizione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid".





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Queste le dichiarazioni di Galliani sulle risorse finanziarie per il mercato: "In attesa che si compia o non si compia tutto questo le risorse le metterà a disposizione Silvio Berlusconi". Sempre sul mercato: "Anche Monaco è di strada..."*


_



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:



Letteralmente scatenato, ha anche confermato che avrà molti soldi a disposizione.

Clicca per allargare...


Direi fin troppo scatenato. Ma ovviamente pure lui aiuta Silvio a fare campagna elettorale... figuriamoci _


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid".



Non l'ho mai visto così gasato. Non penso che possa arrivare a prenderci in giro fino a sto punto. Non si era mai esposto così tanto. Era da anni che non lo dicevo, ma forse possiamo stare sereni per quest'estate.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid. Se riporterò a casa un italiano? Touchè. Per il momento, le risorse economiche verranno messe a disposizione da Silvio Berlusconi".




aggiornato


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Maggio 2015)

Proprio strani questi comportamenti del Gallo. In questi anni era sempre tutto un gran silenzio per il mercato e ora invece si comporta nel modo opposto. Tutto molto strano e sinceramente non ci sto capendo piu' nulla, ma con questi soggetti la fregatura e' sempre dietro l'angolo


----------



## Snake (24 Maggio 2015)

comunque c'è già una svolta ragazzi, quando mai galliani si è mosso per il mercato in entrata a FINE MAGGIO? per lo meno negli ultimi anni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Maggio 2015)

La vicenda Tevez non gli ha insegnato nulla...


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Maggio 2015)

sta parlando troppo, porti i contratti firmati dai vari xhaka, gundogan, kondogbia e ne riparliamo, non so se vi è chiaro, ma prendere sti 3 tizi servono tipo 40/50 mln


----------



## hiei87 (24 Maggio 2015)

Vediamo il giorno dopo le elezioni se continueranno a fare i fenomeni lui e il suo padrone, e vediamo se da domani a quel giorno avranno concluso qualcosa di quello che hanno sbandierato.
Tra l'altro mi chiedo se sia questo l'atteggiamento di un dirigente serio. Una volta galliani era famoso proprio perchè stava zitto, negava ogni cosa, e poi spuntava fuori a colpo piazzato....Lo stesso vale un po' per tutti i dirigenti seri.


----------



## Davidinho22 (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid. Se riporterò a casa un italiano? Touchè. Per il momento, le risorse economiche verranno messe a disposizione da Silvio Berlusconi".



semmai tutto ciò fosse vero, anche oltre la campagna elettorale, sarei veramente curioso di vedere cosa combina con un po' di liquidità decente, sempre se non ci stiano trollando tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2015)

Da Madrid torna a mani vuote, va da Preziosi, conclude Bertolacci e Kucka in prestito secco e in prestito con diritto di riscatto da non esercitare, siamo a posto così, parametri 0, grazie presidente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Maggio 2015)

A chi volesse interessare c'è il nano su Rai 3, chissà che gli scappi qualcosa...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Maggio 2015)

Spero non siano solo fandonie, altrimenti i tifosi non gliela farebbero passare liscia questa volta.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Maggio 2015)

sapete chi può essere in scadenza a madrid?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Vediamo il giorno dopo le elezioni se continueranno a fare i fenomeni lui e il suo padrone, e vediamo se da domani a quel giorno avranno concluso qualcosa di quello che hanno sbandierato.
> *Tra l'altro mi chiedo se sia questo l'atteggiamento di un dirigente serio. *Una volta galliani era famoso proprio perchè stava zitto, negava ogni cosa, e poi spuntava fuori a colpo piazzato....Lo stesso vale un po' per tutti i dirigenti seri.




Ovviamente no. Quando una parte di qualsiasi trattativa si espone in tale modo, l'altra parte puo far leva sul prezzo.


@wifiesso
Khedira e in scadenza


----------



## Djici (24 Maggio 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> sta parlando troppo, porti i contratti firmati dai vari xhaka, gundogan, kondogbia e ne riparliamo, non so se vi è chiaro, ma prendere sti 3 tizi servono tipo 40/50 mln



Xhaka, Gundogan, Kondogbia, Bertolacci, Poli, Montolivo.
Sarebbe un bellissimo centrocampo.

Purtroppo si sogna.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Maggio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ovviamente no. Quando una parte di qualsiasi trattativa si espone in tale modo, l'altra parte puo far leva sul prezzo.
> 
> 
> @wifiesso
> Khedira e in scadenza



Infatti. Non esiste un motivo razionale per esporsi così, e galliani lo sa, perchè le poche volte che conclude qualcosa di buono, tuttoggi lo fa restando il più possibile nell'ombra.
Ergo, tutta campagna elettorale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2015)

Non c'è un video ?


----------



## Aragorn (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid. Se riporterò a casa un italiano? Touchè. Per il momento, le risorse economiche verranno messe a disposizione da Silvio Berlusconi".



Andrà sicuramente per parlare di Torres e Cerci


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2015)

La sensazione è che vada assolutamente per Ancelotti.

Boh.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A chi volesse interessare c'è il nano su Rai 3, chissà che gli scappi qualcosa...



*Fazio: "Ma quindi lei sta vendendo il Milan al partito comunista cinese?"
Berlusconi: "Non è assolutamenre vero"*


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Maggio 2015)

*Di Berlusconi sene parla qui: Berlusconi: "Non lascio il Milan, cerco un investitore"*


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Xhaka, Gundogan, Kondogbia, Bertolacci.



Almeno (almeno) due di quei quattro arriveranno, secondo me.


----------



## Djici (24 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Almeno (almeno) due di quei quattro arriverà.



Per me va benissimo cosi.
Certo avrei preferito avere pure il terzo titolare... perche con soli 2 il terzo titolare sara uno tra montolivo e poli


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me va benissimo cosi.
> Certo avrei preferito avere pure il terzo titolare... perche con soli 2 il terzo titolare sara uno tra montolivo e poli



Vediamo...
Non sappiamo neanche con che modulo giocheremo. 
Un conto è avere Xhaka e Kondogbia titolari con Bertolacci e Baselli pronti a subentrare in un 4-2-3-1 più Poli e Mastalli come riserve, un altro fare un centrocampo a tre.


----------



## The P (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid. Se riporterò a casa un italiano? Touchè. Per il momento, le risorse economiche verranno messe a disposizione da Silvio Berlusconi".



Ma siamo sicuri che MR Parametro Zero Kehdira non se lo fili proprio? Io spero di no!


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Vediamo il giorno dopo le elezioni se continueranno a fare i fenomeni lui e il suo padrone, e vediamo se da domani a quel giorno avranno concluso qualcosa di quello che hanno sbandierato.
> Tra l'altro mi chiedo se sia questo l'atteggiamento di un dirigente serio. Una volta galliani era famoso proprio perchè stava zitto, negava ogni cosa, e poi spuntava fuori a colpo piazzato....Lo stesso vale un po' per tutti i dirigenti seri.



quoto tutto. 
galliani è uno che nega(va) anche l'evidenza, tutto questo sboroneggiare è strano da parte sua, non l'ha mai fatto, e quelle volte che l'ha fatto, ha poi fallito (tevez).


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> comunque c'è già una svolta ragazzi, quando mai galliani si è mosso per il mercato in entrata a FINE MAGGIO? per lo meno negli ultimi anni



Osservazione molto azzeccata, secondo me.


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che MR Parametro Zero Kehdira non se lo fili proprio? Io spero di no!



Magari.
Temo però che Khedira finirà alla Juve. 




Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quoto tutto.
> galliani è uno che nega(va) anche l'evidenza, tutto questo sboroneggiare è strano da parte sua, non l'ha mai fatto, e quelle volte che l'ha fatto, ha poi fallito (tevez).



Tevez però l'aveva preso. Come sappiamo è Berlusconi che ha bloccato tutto.


----------



## Montag84 (24 Maggio 2015)

Campagna elettorale.


----------



## Black (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid. Se riporterò a casa un italiano? Touchè. Per il momento, le risorse economiche verranno messe a disposizione da Silvio Berlusconi".



ma che è successo a Galliani? non ricordo sue dichiarazioni così "aperte" sul mercato. Per quanto non mi fido di questo personaggio, questo sembrerebbe conferamare l'arrivo dei soldi dalla Cina. 
Spero che non stia sparando voci a caso solo per tenere buoni i tifosi e distoglierci dalla situazione attuale. E' talmente idiota che sarebbe pure capace di farlo


----------



## hiei87 (24 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quoto tutto.
> galliani è uno che nega(va) anche l'evidenza, tutto questo sboroneggiare è strano da parte sua, non l'ha mai fatto, e quelle volte che l'ha fatto, ha poi fallito (tevez).



Infatti. Se poi in alcuni contesti può avere un senso annunciare un obiettivo (magari far uscire allo scoperto un giocatore che se ne vuole andare), in questo caso l'obiettivo è palesemente propagandistico. 
Come ho detto prima, vedremo che faranno in questi giorni, e vedremo se manterranno le parole dette e la baldanza trasudata finite le elezioni.


----------



## Montag84 (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid. Se riporterò a casa un italiano? Touchè. Per il momento, le risorse economiche verranno messe a disposizione da Silvio Berlusconi".



Guardate che l'italiano che dice che riporterà a casa è Bronzetti!


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid. Se riporterò a casa un italiano? Touchè. Per il momento, le risorse economiche verranno messe a disposizione da Silvio Berlusconi".



Ci stanno andando pesante con la campagna elettorale


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Maggio 2015)

Solo Galliani parte in pompa magna alludendo chissà che. C'ha fregato troppe volte anche solo per credergli minimamente


----------



## Dapone (25 Maggio 2015)

la campagna elettorale dura un'altra settimana. poi si vedrà


----------



## Jaqen (25 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> comunque c'è già una svolta ragazzi, quando mai galliani si è mosso per il mercato in entrata a FINE MAGGIO? per lo meno negli ultimi anni


 Ogni anno si presentava con qualche P0 a fine maggio


----------



## Iblahimovic (25 Maggio 2015)

Andrà a sbrogliare la situazione cerci torres


----------



## Ian.moone (25 Maggio 2015)

Siamo in campagna elettorale, qua in Brianza si vota tra poco..

Occhio ad illudervi


----------



## Sotiris (25 Maggio 2015)

Visti i personaggi in questione sono molto propenso ad optare per la fuffa da campagna elettorale.
Però, visto che la campagna elettorale berlusconiana è stata clamorosamente incentrata sul Milan, non mi stupirei che questa settimana avesse il suo culmine, vero e reale, con l'ingaggio di un giocatore forte e di un allenatore forte.
Perché, malgrado Berlusconi dica di non avere soldi, io non dimentico che è il proprietario più ricco della Serie A e se vuole mettere 200 milioni di euro domani per il Milan (ovviamente con secondi fini di mezzo) lo può fare, quanto è più di un Bee sicuramente.
Quindi mi aspetto da qui a 10gg tutto e il contrario di tutto.


----------



## Pivellino (25 Maggio 2015)

Non fatevi troppe illusioni, temo il risveglio sarà brusco.


----------



## folletto (25 Maggio 2015)

Se il nano pensa di influire in qualche modo sulle percentuali che verranno dalle urne (e sottolineo *SE*, perché ci credo poco e forse anche lui) questa settimana deve portare a casa un *A*llenatore *V*ero e due nomi di un certo peso. Buona parte dei tifosi del Milan sono arrabbiatissimi e per calmarli ci vorrebbe qualcosa di Grosso.
Io non ci credo e comunque voglio solo che se ne vada, di un "Ibra 2" seguito da anni di nulla cosmico, balle e teatrini vari non me ne faccio niente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Non l'ho mai visto così gasato. *Non penso che possa arrivare a prenderci in giro fino a sto punto*. Non si era mai esposto così tanto. Era da anni che non lo dicevo, ma forse possiamo stare sereni per quest'estate.



No no no no...ragazzi non ci siamo..ancora ci fidiamo del gallo?..Ma dico, questo che da anni opera solo ad Agosto guarda caso quest'anno si muove a Maggio e guarda caso una settimana prima delle elezioni..
Scontato che per una settimana sembrerà trattare gente che conta e poi da lunedì 1 Giugno non sapremo più nulla e tutte le trattative saranno tramontate perché "Eh non hanno accettato la formula del prendo oggi e pago, forse, tra 5 anni"..


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2015)

Probabilmente per Cerci. Forse c'è davvero lo scambio col Toro.


----------



## Doctore (25 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No no no no...ragazzi non ci siamo..ancora ci fidiamo del gallo?..Ma dico, questo che da anni opera solo ad Agosto guarda caso quest'anno si muove a Maggio e guarda caso una settimana prima delle elezioni..
> Scontato che per una settimana sembrerà trattare gente che conta e poi da lunedì 1 Giugno non sapremo più nulla e tutte le trattative saranno tramontate perché "Eh non hanno accettato la formula del prendo oggi e pago, forse, tra 5 anni"..



si ma sono degli asini nella comunicazione a sto punto...e conoscendo Belrusconi lui non lo e'.
Perche se cerco il tuo voto non faccio tanti giri di parole ti dico domani viene ancelotti,poi ti prendo ibra,poi tratto cr7 e allora si che forse conquisto il tuo voto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> si ma sono degli asini nella comunicazione a sto punto...e conoscendo Belrusconi lui non lo e'.
> Perche se cerco il tuo voto non faccio tanti giri di parole ti dico domani viene ancelotti,poi ti prendo ibra,poi tratto cr7 e allora si che forse conquisto il tuo voto.



Ma così poi si fregherebbe perché sarebbe una promessa non mantenuta..invece adesso c'è un'idea..l'impressione che lui voglia fare..poi non si farà nulla ma non per colpa sua e il gioco è fatto..magari così conta di salarsi in qualche roccaforte...tutto fa brodo..


----------



## robs91 (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid. Se riporterò a casa un italiano? Touchè. Per il momento, le risorse economiche verranno messe a disposizione da Silvio Berlusconi".



Tutta fuffa,voglio i fatti.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid. Se riporterò a casa un italiano? Touchè. Per il momento, le risorse economiche verranno messe a disposizione da Silvio Berlusconi".





Qualcuno mi spieghi che ci azzecca quel "Touché" (in francese significa "colpito" nel senso di "sorpreso"), ma che nel contesto della frase non c'entra proprio niente.
Fa il gigione, si pavoneggia con i giornalisti 'sto incompetente, facendo credere loro una cosa per un'altra, coe se avessero indovinato che va a Madrid per convincere Ancelotti.
Ma a Madrid c'è pure l’Atletico, una vetrina sia dei calciatori targati Doyen che della pubblicità alle Third Party Ownership (Doyen), quelle, cioè, che la Fifa ha bandito e che la Doyen aggira comprando i club.
In altre parole, è possibile si incontri con lo staff del suo amico Lucas e relativi complici della squadra che ha acquistato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Maggio 2015)

Per chi crede ancora a Galliani.

"Prendiamo uno forte" cit. 07.2014
"Mr. X arriva a finde mercato" 06.2011, lo sto ancora aspettando.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spieghi che ci azzecca quel "Touché" (in francese significa "colpito" nel senso di "sorpreso"), ma che nel contesto della frase non c'entra proprio niente.



Va a Madrid per portare a casa definitivamente cerci..


----------



## il condor (25 Maggio 2015)

Secondo me va a madrid a fare shopping


----------



## 666psycho (25 Maggio 2015)

Vai a Madrid e restaci!


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, a Sky, parla dell'imminente viaggio a Madrid e del mercato del Milan. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Domani vado a Madrid. Ma a Madrid ci sono due grandi società con grandi giocatori. Mica ho detto che vado per Ancelotti. Vediamo cosa accade. L'importante è riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli. Questa classifica è triste. Mandzukic? Lui abita a Madrid. Jackson Martinez? Lui non è Madrid ma non è molto distante. Non parliamo di Ancelotti, comunque. L'Estate è ancora lunga. Ed io vado a farmi un giro a Madrid. Se riporterò a casa un italiano? Touchè. *Per il momento, le risorse economiche verranno messe a disposizione da Silvio Berlusconi*".



Sisi, certo, come no. Purtroppo se la trattativa per la cessione è ancora in alto mare, Berlusca non ha nessuna certezza di future disponibilità economiche e state certi che sicuramente di suo non ci mette un euro.
Da parte mia, la fiducia che ripongo in Galliani è sotto lo 0. Troppe prese in giro.



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per chi crede ancora a Galliani.
> 
> "Prendiamo uno forte" cit. 07.2014
> "Mr. X arriva a finde mercato" 06.2011, lo sto ancora aspettando.



Prendiamo uno forte -> Torres 
Mr X -> Nocerino


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2015)

Galliani secondo me, andrà a prendere qualche scarto del Real....semplicemente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

*Galliani in partenza da Linate, direzione Madrid. Le sue parole: "Non vado solo per Ancelotti ma anche per altri motivi".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in partenza da Linate, direzione Madrid. Le sue parole: "Non vado solo per Ancelotti ma anche per altri motivi".*



Non ci va tanto a capire i "per altri motivi" Cerci-Torres .


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in partenza da Linate, direzione Madrid. Le sue parole: "Non vado solo per Ancelotti ma anche per altri motivi".*



Secondo me l'altro motivo è Cerci.


----------



## Iblahimovic (25 Maggio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Vai a Madrid e restaci!



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in partenza da Linate, direzione Madrid. Le sue parole: "Non vado solo per Ancelotti ma anche per altri motivi".*



*Quotate*


----------



## 666psycho (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in partenza da Linate, direzione Madrid. Le sue parole: "Non vado solo per Ancelotti ma anche per altri motivi".*



spero che abbia preso un biglietto solo andata!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quoto tutto.
> galliani è uno che nega(va) anche l'evidenza, tutto questo sboroneggiare è strano da parte sua, non l'ha mai fatto, e quelle volte che l'ha fatto, ha poi fallito (tevez).



Va bene tutto, ma Tevez semmai è stato il canto del cigno come grande trattativa, aveva fatto un capolavoro, da lì non ne ha più azzeccata una.
Poi si sono messi di mezzo i pruriti di Barbara


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2015)

Obiettivamente la situazione per noi tifosi è un pò ingarbugliata,
nel senso che siamo messi così male che anche se vanno a prendere Kucka, Valdifiori e Immobile, obiettivamente possono dire di aver rafforzato la squadra,
ma sappiamo tutti che i nomi minimi per il Milan son ben altri.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Si continua QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-madrid-25-maggio-2015-tutte-le-news-vt28439.html#post701632


----------

